# Punch (Hon) Elites (Maduro) Cigar Review - smooth & flavorful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is packed full of excitement to the palate, I could taste several different flavors one of them being a nice spicy tone then it goes int...

Read the full review here: Punch (Hon) Elites (Maduro) Cigar Review - smooth & flavorful


----------

